# W8 performance



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

does anyone know if there are any intake systems, superchargers, turbos etc. that can go in to a w8 ?
any advice on what kind of parts i can put in to improve horsepower?
thanks, 
andrey


----------



## VWAffe (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: W8 performance (VWPassatW8_UA)*

Not a lot, but there is a GIAC chip, and some folks have done intake mods and gotten bigger exhaust. Not much else beyond that.
Come on over to the W8 Forum at http://w8.spinner.dk - the mods I've mentioned have been written up over there pretty well.


----------

